# Brak sterowników do karty sieciowej

## bazzaar

Zainstalowałem gentoo z minicd według dokumentacji. Jednak po jej zakończeniu system nie wykrywa karty sieciowej.

lspci | grep Ethernet zwraca:

```
13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
```

W jaki sposób zainstalować te brakujące sterowniki?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mziab

Musisz dokompilować moduł kernela o nazwie r8169. Mam identyczną kartę na płycie głównej.

----------

## bazzaar

Ten moduł mam wkompliowany, jednak zauważyłem, że przy ładowaniu systemu r8169 się nie ładuje. Macie jakieś sugestie?

----------

## sebas86

Tak, sprawdź czy na pewno zaznaczyłeś sterownik jako wbudowany, a nie moduł. Jeśli moduł, możesz dopisać do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## bazzaar

Był zaznaczony jako wbudowany. Problem w tym, że podczas ładowania systemu to komputer wyrzuca, że nie udało się załadować tego r8169.

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli jesteś pewien, że to na pewno ten sterownik powinien obsługiwać Twoją kartę sieciową spróbuj wyrzucić go do modułu i ręcznie załadować po starcie. Przy okazji będziesz mógł spróbować załadować moduł z innymi opcjami (czasami pomaga załadowanie sterownika z innym trybem dostępu do pamięci).

----------

## mziab

Pokaż

```
dmesg | grep r8169
```

----------

## bazzaar

dmesg | grep r8169 nic nie wyświetla.

Przekompilowałem jądro z r8169 jako modułem i... nawet bez ręcznego włączenia tego modułu po ponownym uruchomieniu zaczęło działać. Dzięki  :Wink: 

Macie pomysły, dlaczego tak się dzieje?

----------

## sebas86

 *bazzaar wrote:*   

> Macie pomysły, dlaczego tak się dzieje?

  Być może zła kolejność inicjacji urządzeń albo jakiś dodatkowy sterownik, który może być wymagany po drodze masz w module. Karta sieciowa nie jest np. na USB albo innym dziwnym\rzadkim interfejsie?

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie na płycie Gigabyte system w ogóle nie widzi takiej samej karty.

Formalnie ta karta wymaga steru r8168, ale nie udało mi się go skompilować bez błędów.

Natomiast na r8169 też nie działa.

A testowałem na kilku Linuxach, i kernelach od 2.6.32 do 2.6.37-rc7 w tej chwili.

Tu jest patch na ster ze strony Realteka i ebuild:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/298741

Na ebuildzie z bugzilli (sznurek wyżej) moduł sterownika się skompilował, ale karty dalej brak.  :Sad: 

```
modinfo r8168

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.37-rc7/net/r8168.ko

version:        8.018.00-NAPI

license:        GPL

description:    RealTek RTL-8168 Gigabit Ethernet driver

author:         Realtek and the Linux r8168 crew <netdev@vger.kernel.org>

srcversion:     8EFF442D2D6AFF36892DC02

alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008168sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.37-rc7 SMP preempt mod_unload modversions CORE2 

parm:           speed:force phy operation. Deprecated by ethtool (8). (array of int)

parm:           duplex:force phy operation. Deprecated by ethtool (8). (array of int)

parm:           autoneg:force phy operation. Deprecated by ethtool (8). (array of int)

parm:           rx_copybreak:Copy breakpoint for copy-only-tiny-frames (int)

parm:           use_dac:Enable PCI DAC. Unsafe on 32 bit PCI slot. (int)

parm:           debug:Debug verbosity level (0=none, ..., 16=all) (int)
```

Właśnie skompilowałem najnowszy ster Realteka (r8168-8.020.00) - skompilował się bez błędów i bez żadnego patcha, karty na razie ani śladu.

http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/DOWNLOADSVIEW.ASPX?LANGID=1&PNID=13&PFID=5&LEVEL=5&CONN=4&DOWNTYPEID=3&GETDOWN=FALSE#2

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## mziab

Może też chodzić o coś innego. Pamiętam, że Windows usypiał kartę, a linuksowy sterownik nie potrafił jej wybudzić. Rozwiązaniem było włączenie WakeOnLAN we właściwościach karty pod Windowsem. Kumpel się na to nadział. Sam uniknąłem problemu... bo nie mam dual-boota  :Razz: 

----------

## joi_

jeżeli powyższe nie pomoże, to pokaż wynik lspci -nn i dmesg po załadowaniu sterownika

----------

## no4b

Mam coś takiego 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06) na płycie ASUSa. Działa bez problemu na r8169 wkompilowanym w jądro 2.6.37. Działa również po reboocie z Windows.

----------

